# Mikes New Layout and Club Racing Thread



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Here is a "Chopped" together pic of the layout. The only thing I didnt get completely in the pic is the back rythum section. Its a Tabletop to a 6 Pack (Double, Double, Double).

Even though Rc Pro in La is this weekend, We will be Club Racing if there is enough. Start time is 6pm as always.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

WOW!!!!! Lookin goooooood
Good job smiley


----------



## Tobey (Jan 12, 2010)

When is the track normally open for play/practice?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

During the week, 10am to 6:30pm (Regular Hobby Shop Hours). For this layout, The first week or two it has to be kept pretty wet during the week, So call the shop in advance. (281) 577-8250


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Cool pic.


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

Fun Track Brian. 

Really Like 6 pack with a triple right after. I noticed it's pretty important to hit the first double double straight, if you don't each double double is a little more off plus on top of that if your downsiding the table top before the 6 pack that makes it fast and hard. What was your best lap on Saturday? 26 something? Mark had a 26 something. Best I could do was a like a 27.6 I think. I like that Mikes had the loop set to announce the lap times.

When I first saw the track, I was thinking you designed yourself the perfect 3port Blackhead Novarossi track haha.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking good!!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I was doing pretty consistant 26's. Had 6-7 "26.0's". A 3 port would do good on this track, But did not design it for any certain motor, lol! You do need some bottom end for the 6 Pack though. Glad everyone that has came out likes the layout.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks awesome Smiley is it fun for the sc4x4? It looks like a mini version of the tracks out in Cali. Good job


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome layout! It looks like it already has a blue groove?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

the track was super and flows really nice and yes a little 3 port will work just fine on it. well the 3 port i was running was a n21bf block with a plus 4 crank , turbo button and head. the little thing flys.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

The track did have a bit of a groove saturday night. It is a fun and flowing layout that most everybody should like.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

I hipe that i can make it out this weekend and race once again on this great new layout. I would like to thank everyone that helped with the new layout which Smiley listed below. Its really great thing to have such a great group of people that help out with the track.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

It was more than just us that helped with the new layout:

Jeremy Cupps
Mark Morow
Myself (  )
Dan
Paul H.
Paul S.
Larry
Jason Beam
Derek S.
Derek's Dad (Forgot Name)
Vernon
Tol
and a few I cannot remember, lol!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I love the credit smiley but i didnt do much. just moved some pipe for you guys and some lil touch ups.....you guys did the bulk of the work....great job...


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Just so everyone knows i watered the track pretty heavy today, so it may be a little muddy tomorow!

I havent been on hear in a while, so i would like to thank everyone for their help on the track! (you know who you are) Its a fun layout and if you havent got to run on it yet come on out it is a blast


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Cade (Aug 11, 2010)

What time will yall open up the track on Saturday?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Should be between 8-9am.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Who's comming this sat?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Dan and I will be there after he gets off of work


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Smiley said:


> Dan and I will be there after he gets off of work


 Sweet it's my B-day so don't forget the midget strippers and pool of jello you promised me.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Big Phil said:


> Sweet it's my B-day so don't forget the midget strippers and pool of jello you promised me.


I'll bring the xxxl stripper, and the gogo dancers :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

These woman look like they would make great shark bait, maybe catch a 12-15 footer. Just need to find a hook big enough so you can troll them behind the boat...


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

Always see guys with pigs like these for wives / girlfriends. My question is... how can they cum? Must be with the lights off?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

wow, eeeeekkkkkkk!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

MAATTTT!!!!, dude, I just ate lunch!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> MAATTTT!!!!, dude, I just ate lunch!!!


LMAO bro does the chicken fried steak still look like the one in your avatar?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey guys don't forget we will be racing this sat..6pm start time


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

What is a race?


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Smiley said:


> What is a race?


A race is when EVERYONE on the track is at least a lap ahead of me:biggrin:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

rex cars said:


> A race is when EVERYONE on the track is at least a lap ahead of me:biggrin:


Ha ha ha. Why don't you get your Slash and come out on the 25th? I'm trying to make that one, I'll bring my SC10.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How did the race go last night? The track looked really good when I was up there yesterday afternoon..........


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Smiley said:


> What is a race?


 Did your boyfriend wack your head or something?



Courtney Vaughan said:


> How did the race go last night? The track looked really good when I was up there yesterday afternoon..........


 No racing we just ran till dark.. And yes the track was good.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Sure Phil, lol! Dont worry Phil, I wont tell Larry you are seeing someone else. lol, j/k


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Smiley said:


> Sure Phil, lol! Dont worry Phil, I wont tell Larry you are seeing someone else. lol, j/k


DOH!


----------



## Jason Parson (Feb 5, 2010)

how would you guys describe the track? I just picked a very nice second hand RC8 :cheers: and I always like to check out the setup sheets on the AE website. How is the new track surface. Last time i brought the sc10 out, layout only seemed bumpy on the straight, but there was a black groove on the surface? but please help me out. I am a born again newbie in rc


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

dusty hard packed clay.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

And medium to high traction depending on the conditions.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Smiley said:


> Sure Phil, lol! Dont worry Phil, I wont tell Larry you are seeing someone else. lol, j/k


 Hey i didn't wack your head must of been dee..:rotfl:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

nik77356 said:


> And medium to high traction depending on the conditions.


high traction? you must be running a Mugen MBX6!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I would agree about the traction. 
Oh wait I am running a mugen also.
hehehe

Mugen Mafia


----------

